# Wanting to find shiners/crappie minnows



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking for a place to buy shiners or minnows in the pens, Milton, canton, area. Or if someone wants to pm me a place that I could trap some. I have minnow crawfish traps. I know the second parts is a dream But, thought I would ask.

Go'in fishing use to have them but, no more. New owner.

Thanks in advance Chuck:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bitco in Milton use to keep shinners in the store, give them a call. Jims use to also. Been a while since I check either though


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Along w/ Jaster's suggestions, try Avalon Bait and Tackle...


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

the bait shop on ten mile rd has em too.


----------

